# Green IT



## der_schnitter (7. März 2008)

Ein viel diskutiertes Thema,nicht zuletzt auf der CeBit 
Ich finde die Grundidee,den Alltagsgegenstand Computer "grüner" zu machen,gut.PCs beinhalten viele Stoffe,die sich nicht so leicht recyclen lassen und die Herstellung von Computern belastet die Umwelt extrem.
Viele Firmen springen ja nun auf den Green-IT-Zug auf und wollen sich ein Stück vom Kuchen sichern,doch leider ist dies in vielen Fällen nur dummes Werbegeschwätz.Beispielsweise die Aktion von Dell (ein paar  mehr bezahlen,dafür wird ein Baum gepflanzt),um die Umweltbelastung des Betriebs eines Computers abzuschwächen.Leider verbraucht die Herstellung eines PCs so viele Ressourcen,dass ein Baum bei weitem nicht reicht.Die Prozessorhersteller produzieren immer kleinere Wafer und können dadurch den Stromverbrauch effektiv senken.Doch ist das genug?Was meint ihr dazu?Sinnvolle Ideen oder Geldmacherei?


----------



## Player007 (7. März 2008)

Ich finde die Idee erstmal gut, aber es ist noch zu früh irgendwelche Lösungen zu erwarten. Man kann ja nicht von heut auf morgen alle Bausteine aus dem ein PC besteht, aus umweltverträglichen Stoffen bauen.
Aber die Grundlagen sind schon mal da, wie z. B. mit den kleineren Strukturen (45nm). Bei den Grafikkarten dauert das noch länger bis die weniger Strom brauchen, weil Nvidia und AMD immer mehr Transitoren auf den Chip packen. Das bringt dann auch nix, wenn man den Herstellungprozess von 80nm auf 65nm schrumpft. Das ist bei den CPUs schon besser, dort bleibt der Stromverbrauch fast gleich bei gestiegener Leistung.


Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (8. März 2008)

Es ist zwar schön, dass die fertigen CPUs weniger Strom verbrauchen als die Vorgängermodelle, jedoch bleibt spätestens ein fader Nachgeschmack, wenn man sich die notwendigen Produktionsbedingungen anschaut. Keimfreie Räume, die chemischen Prozesse zur Gewinnung des Siliziums und Hafniums, Forschungsausstattung. Mich würde mal interessieren, was so eine Komplettentlüftung an Strom verbrät, wenn sich mal ein Staubkorn in die Hallen verirrt hat.

Am Ende geht es von 0 auf 0 auf. Oder steigt vielleicht etwas geringfügiger. Green IT sieht in meinen Augen anders aus und kann heute noch nicht in allen Wirtschafts- und Produktionsbereichen realisiert werden. Auch wenn es manche Marketing-Leute anders sehen.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (9. März 2008)

ich finde dieses ganze öko zeuch und green zeuch ehrlich gesagt ´ziemlich homo
ich meine wo kann man als mann noch n echter mann sein und nen dickes auto fahren ohne von irgendwelchen ökis a ngespucktz zu werden oder wo kann man noch sagen mein pc hat soundsoviel leistung ohne dass leute fragen "wieviel strom verbraucht der denn"
ich meine es interessiert mich nicht
hauptsache ich hab die leistung und kann mit der leistung was anfangen
ich will mich nicht dioe ganze zeit dafür rechtfertigen

bald wird es waghrscheinlich verboten sein richtige cpus zu verwenden und es gibt n downgrade auf 1 ghz als limitierung 

also ich finde das es vielzuviele äusserst weicheiig eingestellte leurte gibt denen man das geld aus dem arsch ziehen kann und sie freuhen sich auch noch darüber



sorry wenn sich wer beleidigt fühlt noich hab weder was gegen homosexuelle (ausser sie stellen sich auf die straße und profilieren sich mit ihrem schwul sein ich meine ich treibs ja auch nciht mit meiner freundin auf der straße und schrei ich bin heterooooooooooo) und ich hab auch nichts gegen leute die die umwelt wirklich schützen (ausser gegen leute die nur sop tuhen oder solche die dabei voll weicheiig werden und versuchen sich dami8t zu profilieren oder daran geld zu verdienen oder die leute die irgendwelche fanatistischen öko atacken machen [bsp PETA] ich meine ich esse gerne fleisch und finde tiere zu halten voll cool
und ich rechne nie co2 sachen aus waeil das ist die spitze der ökoschwulität)


----------



## SkastYX (9. März 2008)

Das Problem ist das dieser ganze Öko kram von einigen Schamlos ausgenutzt wird, somit wird eine ansich gute Sache dazu missbraucht noch mehr Profit zu machen. 
Und das ist genau falsch herum.
Wenn ich weniger Zahlen müsste für etwas was weniger verbraucht, dann isses super, also etwa ein Belohnungssystem. Aber wenn man mir erst vorrechnet, dass ich die Kosten in XJahren wieder rausgeschlagen habe, dann ist mir das zuviel.
Ich achte darauf, dass meine CPU in ruhefasen runtertacktet (da habe ich was von, weniger Hitze und somit mehr Ruhe), aber ich werde jetzt keine 200 ausgeben dafür, dass ich ein Netzteil mit 83% wirkungsgrad habe anstat 80.


----------



## der_schnitter (9. März 2008)

Wobei die Hersteller ja selber zugeben,dass es wirkliche Umweltschonende Maßnahmen noch gar nicht gibt.Das,was es bis jetzt gibt,sind entweder nur solche geringen Hilfen wie Stromsparfeatures oder einfach nur Werbegelaber.


----------



## SkastYX (9. März 2008)

Wie mit diesem Rußpartickelfilter bei Autos, alle sollen ihn haben (hier in Köln fast per Gesetz) aber bringen sie etwas? Pustekuchen!


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2008)

Ihr dürft das nicht in dem kleinen Endkundenrahmen sehen. Für den ist der Rotz eh nicht gedacht. Aber bei rechenzentren, da machen 5 Watt pro Server viel aus. 1. beim Strom und 2. bei der Wärementwicklung. Die mehrkosten muss eh der Kunde letztendlich tragen.


----------



## Marbus16 (10. März 2008)

Von Servern war ja auch nie die Rede hier...

Aber wenn ich mir nen FSC Scaleo green hier hinstell, bessert sich eh nix am Stromverbrauch. Gleiche Komponenten, weniger Spannung...

Da zahl ich doch nicht drauf, nur um die paar Watt als Einzeluser zu sparen. (Also gegenüber den Athlon XP Maschinen im restlichen Hause.)

Ach ja: in diesem Forum dürften sicherlich nur Endkunden sich umtreiben, von daher sollte man das wirklich in dem kleinen Rahmen sehen


----------



## Adrenalize (10. März 2008)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ach ja: in diesem Forum dürften sicherlich nur Endkunden sich umtreiben, von daher sollte man das wirklich in dem kleinen Rahmen sehen


Die Welt ist eine Scheibe und das Forum hier ist ihr Mittelpunkt, oder wie? 
Riedochs hat völlig Recht, Messen wie die Cebit sind ja nicht (nur) für Heimanwender und Geeks gedacht. Der große Reibach wird mit Firmen- und Großkunden gemacht, denn die kaufen z.B. Komplettrechner in 4-5 stelligen Stückzahlen. Und da sind auch geringe Stromersparnisse aus Jahr umgerechnet dann schon eine nette kleine Summe, die das Unternehmen sparen kann.

Bei einem einzelnen Rechner Zuhause fällt es natürlich nicht so ins Gewicht. aber auch wir hier profitieren von >80% Netzteilen oder von zukünftigen Grafiklösungen, wo im Desktopbetrieb (hoffentlich) die dicke 3D-Karte abschaltet und ein Stromsparchip einspringt, der mit 20W statt 150W vor sich hin dümpelt. 

Aber es stimmt natürlich auch, dass teilweise im Namen des Umweltschutzes versucht wird, die Kunden noch etwas mehr zu melken.


----------



## DOTL (11. März 2008)

Vor kurzem habe ich gelesen, dass die Rechnerfarm von Google ausreichen würde, um eine Kleinstadt mit 50.000 Einwohnern ganzjährig mit Strom zu versorgen. Zudem soll scheinbar die Stromrechnung von Google rund 1 Mrd USD betragen.
Angesichts dieser Größenordnungen kann man sich durchaus vorstellen für wen Green IT eigentlich konzipiert ist. Wie schon gesagt wurde, der Großteil der Energie wird in Unternehmen verbraten - verbraten deshalb schon, weil nahezu 60% der Energie schließlich in Wärme umgewandelt wird.



> Riedochs hat völlig Recht, Messen wie die Cebit sind ja nicht (nur) für Heimanwender und Geeks gedacht


 
Zwar gibt es auch viele Firmen, die auf der CeBIT präsent sind und unmittelbar auf den Endkunden aus sind. Doch gerade im letzten Jahr, als es CeBIT Tickets an jeder Ecke gab, sie günstig beim MediaMarkt & Co zu kaufen gab, die Freikontigente noch höher waren dann strömten erst recht noch mehr Privatleute auf die CeBIT. Die Folge war, dass die Unzufriedenheit bei den Austellern wuchs - gerade aber auch bei denen, die auch um die Gunst der Heimanwender buhlen. 
Übrigen, intern kam der Name "Beutelratte" für all jene auf, die sich nur um Tüten und ähnliches interessieren 

Der Kern der CeBIT liegt nach wie vor darin, dass die Hersteller und Kunden die Möglichkeit haben sich an einem Ort leichter auzutauschen sowie neue Kontakte und Verträge zu schließen anstatt verstreut zu den einzelnen Firmen zu fliegen. Ebenso wichtig ist es, dass es eine gebündelte Möglichkeit zur Imagepflege darstellt, um sich und neue Produkte vorzustellen, um dadurch wiederum groß in den Medien beschrieben zu werden.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (11. März 2008)

ich finde gut dass daran gefoirscht wird dass z.b. cpu´s weniger wärme machen damit dann schenllere cpu´s gebauit werden können (das is zwar dann zwar nciht soparsam aber davon halte ich soweiso nichts)

aber es ist ja schon so dass 90% der menschen nichts mehr selvber machen können am pc opder am auto oder an allem
und die sollen ruhig den kack kaufen wenn sie blöd genug sind


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. März 2008)

Green IT....

is auch alles relativ. Ich persönlich möchte Energie sparen, ohne mich einzuschränken. Da isses nicht sinnvoll, dass Leistung auf der Strecke bleibt. Effizienz ist hier das ausschlaggebende wort.

Alles Energiesparen nutzt jedoch nix, wenn die Bauteile umweltschädigend und nicht recyclebar sind. Rohstoffabbau ist natürlich auch einzubeziehen. DA müsste man außerdem mal etwas machen.
Apple sollte die Akkus einfach austauschbar machen, ohne das Iphone ganz einschicken zu müssen, etc. AUf Giststoffe verzichten und so weiter.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. März 2008)

Ich finde den Trend generell gut, obwohl erst einmal mit Green IT zur Zeit eher der Stromverbrauch der Komponenten gemeint ist.

Ich will mehr Leistung und weniger Verbrauch. Da bin ich froh, dass AMD mit dem K7 XP von Anfang an gezeigt hat, das ihre Produkte Effizienter sind was Stromhunger und Leistung/MHz angeht als die P4´s und das der bessere Weg ist, als Intel mit den P4 gegangen ist, denn der P4 war eindeutig ein Schritt in die flasche Richtung. 
Intel ist dann Gott sei Dank auf den Core2 umgestiegen (Sonst wäre ich heute sicherlich bei AMD  ). 

Vorallendingen im Idle sehe ich noch großes Stromsparpotenzial. Die EIST Funktion geht mir da noch nicht weit genug, es würde auch keiner Bemerken(von der Leistung her), wenn man einen Extra Surf und Officemodus in ein Betriebsystem integriert (auf Knopfdruck), das müsste natürlich auch vom CPU/ Board/ RAM /Graka unterstützt werden. Wäre doch ne schöne Sache im Windows den Office Modus zum Texte schreiben /Musi hören /surfen usw und dann den Power Button drücken wenn man spielen will.
Aber generell wäre es vorstellbar, dass das Board und der CPU den FSB auf 150 senken und den Multi auf 6, die Spannung auf 1,00 Volt, sowie diverse RAM und Boardspannungen nach unten reguliert werden. Bei AMD könnten sicherlich ähnliche Maßnahmen getroffen werden.

Mit einen kleinen "Office Chip" (also einer Art abgespeckter 2400GS) auf einer Graka würde auch ein Aero unterstützer Office Modus machbar sein. 
Ich denke mal, dass mit so einen Office Modus 40 Watt als Verbrauch durchaus realistisch sind (gutes NT vorrausgesetzt).
Die Stromaufnahme bei 3D ist finde ich okay könnte vieleicht aber noch ein bißchen gesenkt werden (muss aber nicht). Solange dort der Trend anhält, das die Leistung steigt und die Leistungsaufnahme ca. gleichbleibt ist es okay.

Mit das Wichtigste ist aber, dass so ein Produkt nicht den "Ökoaufschlag" enthalten darf  (es quasi exorbitant teurer ist als ein vergleichbares Produkt ohne Stromsparfunktion), weil "wir müssen sparen koste es was es wolle" ist nicht sehr toll und ist auch für Anwender nicht schön und zweckvoll. Und es besteht dann die "Gefahr" das diese zu Ladenhüter werden.
Zudem sollen ja die Konzerne den Ökoboom nicht zu ihren ökonomischen Vorteil ausnutzen, also Geldmacherei mit "Ökoprodukten". Sie sollten es schon Ernst meinen und nicht einfach nur einen großen Teil vom Kuchen abhaben wollen indem sie einfach bei 2W weniger Verbrauch GreenIT aufs Produkt Labeln.

Die andere Sache ist aber auch die Produktion von Hardware, diese verschlingt massenweise Energie und produziert zu Hauf Schadstoffe, durch chemische Verfahren.
Hier ist auch sicherlich noch etwas Potenzial zur Vermeidung von solchen Schadstoffen und hoher Energieaufwendung. 
Allerdings sollte man sich dessen Bewusstsein, dass es niemals Chips aus Bäumen geben wird. Soll heißen bei der Produktion werden auch weiterhin Energie benötigt und Schadstoffe produziert werden. Von nichts kommt halt nichts und wer sich in der Physik ein bissl auskennt weiß: um Leistung zu erbringen ist Energie notwendig 

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. März 2008)

Was mich an der Produktion und der ENtsorgung stört ist, (nicht dass etwas energieintensiv hergestellt wird) was übrig bleibt.

Steht auch ein schöner kleiner Artikel in der C´t drin, bei dem gezeigt wird, dass mehr denn 80% vom Elektroschrott in Inien und China auf ner Müllkippe landet, wo arme Menschen des Zeug nach irgendwas wertvollem durchsuchen.

Recyclen wär mal angebracht um weniger neue Rohstoffe abbauen zu müssen ... is bei weitem umweltfreundlicher als drei watt weniger verbrauch udn damit zu werden.

Und ja, auch wenn alle hersteller mehr auf Effizienz beim Produkt achten UND effizienter herstellen, DANN kann man von Green IT sprechen


----------



## riedochs (21. März 2008)

Wir ja auch da auf dem Weg Dahin. RoHS bringt uns einen schönen Schritt nach vorne. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RoHS

In der aktuellen iX ist ein Artikel zu GreenIT.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (21. März 2008)

mhm, dann müsst ich mir die mal schnappen und durchlesen.

Leider hilft der Verzicht auf blei usw. nicht beim entsorgen, wenns eh nicht recycled wird...


----------



## kona-biker (21. März 2008)

hmm green it...

die Idee ist es doch auch nicht nur effiziente Produkte herzustellen, sondern diese "Green IT" Sachen effektiv zu nutzen...stichwort Virtuallisierung....was meint ihr?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (22. März 2008)

stimmt. lieber eine virtuelle Maschine anstatt zwei Server.
hat ich total vergessen ... 

und die Idee (aus IX) mit dem Server zu heizen indem man das Wsser von 45°C auf 50°C aufwärmt is eigentlich intelligent, nur frage ich mich, welche Temperaturen dann der Chip unter Vollast entwickelt..


----------



## kona-biker (28. März 2008)

Es sind ja nicht nur 2 systeme die man virtuallisieren kann sondern bis ca 15...
hmmm es ist prinzipiel nicht schlecht mit abwärme zu heizen...aber wie kriegt man das wasser auf die gewünschte temp`? 50° wasser temp...ich glaub das der prozi es nicht so gern hat wenn er 24/7 mit ca 70 grad vor sich hin köchelt...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. März 2008)

joa, des hab ich mich auch gefragt.. 

Was mir einfach nur einfällt: Mit der warmen Abluft einen Raum belüften, etc.


----------

